

SpaceX Launches DSCOVR Satellite to Deep Space Orbit - sandeepmzr
http://www.spacex.com/news/2015/02/11/spacex-launches-dscovr-satellite-deep-space-orbit

======
mhandley
"While extreme weather prevented SpaceX from attempting to recover the first
stage, data shows the first stage successfully soft landed in the Atlantic
Ocean within 10 meters of its target. The vehicle was nicely vertical and the
data captured during this test suggests a high probability of being able to
land the stage on the drone ship in better weather."

That sounds pretty promising.

There's also a picture of the "landing" on Elon Musk's twitter feed:
[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/565716774260576262/photo...](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/565716774260576262/photo/1)

